# Getting an NIE number with citizenship certificate



## Britney (May 16, 2013)

Hi, 

I made an account on here because I really can't find any information about my problem.

I just recently got granted British citizenship. I'm going to Spain for the next 4 months (and plan to work). However, it's going to take 6 weeks to get my passport and I leave in 4 weeks. 

Will I be able to get my NIE number with a British citizenship certificate? I also have a Canadian passport and that's what I plan on travelling on/using as identification.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Britney said:


> Hi,
> 
> I made an account on here because I really can't find any information about my problem.
> 
> ...


:welcome:
a NIE number has nothing to do with nationality - nor does it have anything to do with entitlement to work - take a look at the first post here which explains it http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

so you should have no problems getting a NIE number

I'm not sure about whether or not the Citizenship cert will make it possible to register as resident & work as an EU citizen though - of course it _should _, but Spanish _funcionarios _are notorious for refusing to deal with anything even slightly unusual 

it's probably best to check with the Spanish consulate before coming 

do you have a job lined up? the personnel dept should be able help


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> a NIE number has nothing to do with nationality - nor does it have anything to do with entitlement to work - take a look at the first post here which explains it http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html
> 
> so you should have no problems getting a NIE number
> ...


And get something in Spanish and in writing from them


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> And get something in Spanish and in writing from them


in triplicate!!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Britney said:


> Hi,
> 
> I made an account on here because I really can't find any information about my problem.
> 
> ...


If you plan to move to Spain for 4 months and to work, then you don't only need an NIE but you need a 'residencia'. That is, you need to be resident here and on the foreigners list.

This is a whole different challenge and requires you to prove income (up front) and prove that you have health care provision.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I'd check that you can actually travel with the Citizenship paper only !


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> I'd check that you can actually travel with the Citizenship paper only !


she did say she's travelling with her Canadian passport

I'll be very interested to know the outcome of this


----------



## Britney (May 16, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> a NIE number has nothing to do with nationality - nor does it have anything to do with entitlement to work - take a look at the first post here which explains it
> 
> so you should have no problems getting a NIE number
> ...


Thanks! I already have a job lined up, and have signed a contract. They want me to go to the police station when I arrive to get my NIE number.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Britney said:


> Thanks! I already have a job lined up, and have signed a contract. They want me to go to the police station when I arrive to get my NIE number.


You need to get a residencia which will also give you an NIE. If you do it in 2 steps, it'll cost more.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Britney said:


> Thanks! I already have a job lined up, and have signed a contract. They want me to go to the police station when I arrive to get my NIE number.


make sure you clarify about the citizenship cert. 

You won't be able to legally work if Spain doesn't recognise it, & neither will you be able to register as resident (as an EU citizen)

worst case scenario is to wait for your British passport - would the job wait, do you think?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Can't you ask the consulate for an emergency passport? Seems strange they're making you wait so long.


----------



## Britney (May 16, 2013)

NickZ said:


> Can't you ask the consulate for an emergency passport? Seems strange they're making you wait so long.


I thought it was a bit odd but they said that because it's my first British passport, I have to wait 6 weeks and I have to go for an interview etc. I can only do the fast track if I'm getting it renewed.


----------



## Britney (May 16, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> make sure you clarify about the citizenship cert.
> 
> You won't be able to legally work if Spain doesn't recognise it, & neither will you be able to register as resident (as an EU citizen)
> 
> worst case scenario is to wait for your British passport - would the job wait, do you think?


They would wait regarding the job. But they also provided me with accommodation and I have to start paying rent for it from the date I told them, no matter what. And I'd have to buy a new flight as well.

I'm going to call the Spanish consulate now.


----------

